# nog niemand/niemand nog



## Syzygy

Hallo iedereen,

vandaag las ik de zin "_Blijkbaar wist niemand nog van Ron._" en vroeg me af of dat in het Nederlands hetzelfde betekent als "_Blijkbaar wist nog niemand van Ron._" omdat in de context alles daarop wees.
In het Duits wordt de woordvolgorde "_niemand nog_" eigenlijk steeds als "_niemand meer_" begrepen, daarom mijn onzekerheid.
Kan bijvoorbeeld "_Niemand is nog terug._" in plaats van "_Nog niemand is terug._" of "Nog is niemand terug."?

Bij voorbaat dank!


----------



## YellowOnline

Het bijwoord 'nog' heeft grosso modo 3 betekenissen: op dit moment, ooit en meer. Uw eerste twee voorbeelden zijn wat mij betreft verschillend in betekenis: bij de eerste begrijp ik dat 'niemand meer'  van Ron wist; bij de tweede dat 'op dit moment niemand' van Ron weet. Subtiel maar belangrijk verschil. Zomaar de woordvolgorde door elkaar gooien zoals in de laatste zinnen zou ik niet doen.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog nooit ;-) op gelet, maar sjonge, dit is sterk. Ik volg YO in zijn interpretatie. Ik vermoed dat de vertalingen zouden kunnen luiden als volgt: "Nobody still remembers [knows of] John" vs. "So far no on knew of [was aware of what had happened to] John". (Mij bevalt de "wist" niet echt: ik vind het een loperwoord, en niet zo passend in deze context. Maar dat is niet de kern.)

De hele zaak heeft te maken met de 'scope' van 'nog', lijkt mij : "nog niemand" vs. "nog herinneren". Maar ik kijk op...


----------



## Syzygy

Dat is raar, de context was volgens mij wel dat het nieuws dat Ron een ongeluk had gehad nog niet was bekend. En via google vond ik ook zinnen zoals


> In de tijd van dit liedje wist niemand nog wat "politiek correct" betekende.
> Iedereen kon gewoon zeggen wat hij/zij wilde zonder de woorden eerst zorgvuldig op een precisieweegschaaltje te wegen.


of


> "Een jaar geleden wist niemand nog wie jullie waren", aldus Matthijs. Nog steeds niet, Matthijs. Nog steeds niet.


Zijn dat dus gewoon voorbeelden van slordig taalgebruik, of is het gecompliceerder?

edit: Vond even nog een voorbeeld uit een misschien betrouwbaardere bron (taalunieversum.org):


> Lang geleden - niemand had nog gehoord van studiehuis, het nieuwe leren  en competentiegericht onderwijs, educatieve terreurorganisaties als SLO,  KPC en APS bestonden nog niet en de latere staatssecretaris voor  onderwijs Netelenbos doceerde nog aan een huishoudschool, in gelukkiger  tijden dus - zei mijn toenmalige rector tegen me dat het toch raar was  dat zaken als Romantiek en sonnet behandeld werden bij Nederlands, en  bij Frans, én bij Engels, en misschien ook nog wel bij Duits.


----------



## YellowOnline

Die laatste zin gebruikt "niemand...nog" in een volgorde die ik verkeerd zou interpreteren in ieder geval, ware het niet dat de context de betekenis duidelijk maakt. Misschien is er, alweer, sprake van een verschil tussen noord en zuid. 

Blijkbaar is er een verschil - alweer - tussen België en Nederland. Als ik kijk naar de eerste 10 google hits per land, dan zijn de eerste 10 Belgische resultaten op "niemand nog" uitsluitend in de betekenis "niemand meer". 
- 'Dit pakt ons niemand nog af'
- Zo negeert niemand nog je mails
- Binnenkort niemand nog onvindbaar op Facebook
- Sepultura verwondert niemand nog
- Waarom niemand nog aan de fusion way voorbij zal kunnen
- Hun spel is voor niemand nog een verrassing"
- Over werk dat (bijna) niemand nog wil doen
- Niemand nog met het maximum in tweede B
- De mediadans: niemand vraagt zich nog af hoe het verhaal is afgelopen
- Niemand nog kritiek na kettingbotsing 

De eerste 10 Nederlandse resultaten op "niemand nog" zijn een allegaartje van de verschillende betekenissen.


----------



## Syzygy

Dank jullie wel!
Inmiddels heb ik in mijn boek trouwens nog een zin met die constructie gevonden:


> 'Misschien heeft niemand op Zweinstein nog beseft wat er aan de hand is.'


Dus is het gebruik van _nog_ in het noorden een beetje flexibeler, al zou je het in het geval van dubbelzinnigheid dan van de context moeten hebben.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben het volledig eens met YO! "nog niemand" is niet hetzelfde als "niemand nog" (toch niet hier).


----------



## ThomasK

De Zweinstein-zin


> 'Misschien heeft niemand op Zweinstein nog beseft wat er aan de hand is.'


vind ik persoonlijk onmogelijk. Alternatieven:  
- Misschien heeft niemand* tot nogtoe/ tot nu *beseft ...   >>> Misschien beseft niemand op Zweinstein ... 
Spontane reactie: heft de vertaler - in zijn/ haar haast - twee fouten gemaakt (de present perfect als VTT i.p.v. OTT weergegeven, en de 'nog' op de plaats van de 'yet' laten staan)? 

Misschien is het wel gangbaar in het Noorden als ik die zin herlees : 


> Lang geleden - niemand had nog gehoord van studiehuis, het nieuwe leren  en competentiegericht onderwijs, educatieve terreurorganisaties als SLO,  KPC en APS bestonden nog niet en de latere staatssecretaris voor  onderwijs Netelenbos doceerde nog aan een huishoudschool, in gelukkiger  tijden dus - zei mijn toenmalige rector tegen me dat het toch raar was  dat zaken als Romantiek en sonnet behandeld werden bij Nederlands, en  bij Frans, én bij Engels, en misschien ook nog wel bij Duits.


Het lijjkt mij dat die 'nog' met 'niemand' in het Noorden vrijelijk of nogal vrij mag bewegen, zelfs als het gaat om 'nog niemand'...


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> De Zweinstein-zin
> 
> vind ik persoonlijk onmogelijk. Alternatieven:
> - Misschien heeft niemand* tot nogtoe/ tot nu *beseft ...   >>> Misschien beseft niemand op Zweinstein ...
> Spontane reactie: heft de vertaler - in zijn/ haar haast - twee fouten gemaakt (de present perfect als VTT i.p.v. OTT weergegeven, en de 'nog' op de plaats van de 'yet' laten staan)?
> 
> Misschien is het wel gangbaar in het Noorden als ik die zin herlees :
> 
> Het lijjkt mij dat die 'nog' met 'niemand' in het Noorden vrijelijk of nogal vrij mag bewegen, zelfs als het gaat om 'nog niemand'...



Zoals gezegd ziet het er naar uit dat dit in Nederland toegelaten is. Ik wacht nog op een reactie van de Nederlanders op het forum ter bevestiging, maar google wijst in ieder geval in die richting.


----------



## bibibiben

Een ingewikkelde kwestie, zeker ook omdat _nog _tot de uiterst lastige categorie van de partikels behoort en bovendien tal van betekenissen heeft die soms dicht bij elkaar liggen. In dit geval hebben we gelukkig maar met drie soorten _nog_ te maken, die ik voor het gemak _nog 1_, _nog 2_ en _nog 3_ noem. 

_Nog 1_ is een nadere bepaling bij het bijwoord _niet_ en staat er dan ook altijd vlak voor: _nog niet_. In combinatie met een negatief element (niet noodzakelijkerwijs _niet_) heeft _nog 1_ de betekenis van*: nu niet, mogelijk later wel.*

De tegenhanger van _nog niet_ is _al_:
Hij wist _nog niet_ dat hier het voormalige gemeentehuis stond.
Hij wist _al_ dat hier het voormalige gemeentehuis stond.

Omdat _nog 1_ een bepaling bij _niet_ is, heeft het in de zin per definitie dezelfde plaats als _niet. _Waar _niet_ is, daar is _nog 1_. Of _niet_ nu betrekking heeft op de hele zin heeft (de zogeheten zinsnegatie; zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/04/09/02/01/body.html) of alleen op een zinsdeel (de zogeheten partiële negatie; zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/04/09/02/02/body.html), maakt uiteraard niet uit. 

_Nog 2_ komt alleen in een positieve omgeving voor en is een zogeheten positief-polaire uitdrukking. Kort samengevat heeft _nog 2_ de betekenis van: *nu wel, mogelijk later niet.*

_Nog 2_ kan niet aarden in negatief-polaire constructies. In dat geval wordt _nog_ vervangen door _meer_:
Hij wist _nog_ dat dat hier het voormalige gemeentehuis stond.
✘Hij wist _niet nog_ dat hier het voormalige gemeentehuis stond.
✔Hij wist _niet meer_ dat hier het voormalige gemeentehuis stond.

Sloop je de negatie uit de bijzin en verhuis je die naar de hoofdzin (wat in het Nederlands in combinatie met bepaalde werkwoorden kan worden gedaan zonder dat de betekenis van de gehele zin noemenswaardig verandert), dan zal juist het negatief-polaire _meer_ het veld moeten ruimen:
Ik denk dat hij er _niet meer_ aan gedacht heeft.
Ik denk _niet_ dat hij er _nog_ aan gedacht heeft.

Dit _nog_ blijft de betekenis van _(niet) meer_ behouden: *nu niet, vroeger wel*_. _Vanwege deze veranderde betekenis zal ik dit _nog 3_ noemen.

Tabel 1 laat zien dat zowel zinsontkenner _niet _als_ nog 1_ en _nog 2_ in het middenstuk te vinden zijn. In het middenstuk staan zij bij voorkeur zo veel mogelijk rechts. Vanwege het links-rechtsprincipe (zie hiervoor de ANS) kunnen overige zinsdelen  in het middenstuk, die hieronder van elkaar gescheiden staan door middel van ‘|’, wel rechts van _niet_ komen te staan, maar omwille van de eenvoud heb ik die plaatsingsmogelijkheden niet meegenomen.

Zoals later zal blijken, is ook _nog 3_ in het middenstuk te vinden_, maar alleen in de aanwezigheid van bepaalde zinsdelen_.

*Tabel 1:*


 
*eerste zinsdeel*
*eerste pool*
*middenstuk*
*inherent zinsdeel*
*tweede pool*
 
Zij
hebben
hem | de opdracht |niet
 
willen geven.
nog 2
Zij
hebben
hem | de opdracht | nog
 
willen geven.
nog 1
Zij
hebben
hem | de opdracht | nog niet
 
willen geven.
 
Zij
hebben
de opdracht | niet
aan hem
willen geven.
nog 2
Zij
hebben
de opdracht | nog
aan hem
willen geven.
nog 1
Zij
hebben
de opdracht | nog niet
aan hem
willen geven.
 
Ik
ben
niet
naar huis.
gegaan.
nog 2
Ik
ben
nog
naar huis
gegaan.
nog 1
Ik
ben
nog niet
naar huis
gegaan.
 
Hij
zal
gelukkig | niet
de baas
zijn.
nog 2
Hij
zal
gelukkig | nog
de baas
zijn.
nog 1
Hij
zal
gelukkig | nog niet
de baas
zijn.
 
Hij
wist
blijkbaar | niet
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 2
Hij
wist
blijkbaar | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1
Hij
wist
blijkbaar | nog niet
van Rons aspiraties.
 


 
Misschien ook wel interessant om mee te nemen: zinsontkenner _niet_ kan in een naamwoordelijk gezegde ook na het naamwoordelijk deel  opduiken. _Nog 1_ en _nog 2_ kunnen diezelfde positie innemen. Zie tabel 2.

*Tabel 2:*


 
Hij
zal
gelukkig
de baas | niet
zijn.
nog 2
Hij
zal
gelukkig
de baas | nog
zijn.
nog 1
Hij
zal
gelukkig
de baas | nog niet
zijn.


 
[WORDT VERVOLGD]


----------



## bibibiben

[VERVOLG]
Bij *partiële negatie* heeft _niet_ alleen betrekking op een zinsdeel, niet op de hele zin. Als dit zinsdeel zich buiten het middenstuk bevindt, dan is _niet_ dus ook buiten het middenstuk te vinden. _Nog 1_ kan ook in dat geval als voorbepaling van _niet_ optreden. Zie zinnen 3, 5, 8, 10, 13 en 15. Omdat _nog 1 _in dat geval alleen betrekking heeft op een zinsdeel en niet op een zin, kan het in combinatie worden gebruikt met de bijwoorden _nog 2_ of _al, _zolang deze maar betrekking hebben op de hele zin. Let wel: zelfs al is een zin grammaticaal in orde, de praktische bruikbaarheid kan soms erg beperkt zijn. Zin 10 moet bijvoorbeeld worden geïnterpreteerd als: het reeds op de hoogte zijn van Rons aspiraties geldt op het moment van spreken voor niemand, maar in dat aantal kan verandering komen. Niet iets wat je dagelijks zult willen zeggen. Zin 15 is eveneens verre van dagelijkse kost: het nog wel op de hoogte zijn van Rons aspiraties geldt op het moment van spreken voor niemand, maar in dat aantal kan verandering komen.

In een woord als _niemand_ is er sprake van een versmolten partiële negatie. _Niemand_ heeft in feite de betekenis van _niet een enkele persoon > geen enkele persoon_.
Merk op dat de partiële negatie in zinnen 1, 6 en 11 een puur tegenstellend effect heeft: als _hij_ niet van Rons aspiraties wist, dan iemand anders wél. Die ferme tegenstelling is niet noodzakelijk aan te wijzen in zinnen 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14 en 15. Zoals later zal blijken, heeft dat te maken met de aanwezigheid van een zogeheten kwantor in de zin.

*Tabel 3:*


*opmerkingen*
 
*eerste zinsdeel*
*1e pool*
*middenstuk*
*inherent zinsdeel*
*2e pool*
 *betekenis van nog*
partiële negatie
(zuiver tegenstellend)
1
Niet hij
wist
 
van Rons aspiraties
 
 
partiële negatie
2
Niet iedereen
wist
 
van Rons aspiraties.
 
 
partiële negatie
met voorbepaling
3
Nog (1) niet iedereen
wist
 
van Rons aspiraties
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
versmolten partiële
negatie
4
Niemand
wist
 
van Rons aspiraties.
 
 
versmolten
partiële negatie
met voorbepaling
5
Nog (1) niemand
wist
 
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
partiële negatie
(zuiver tegenstellend)
6
Niet hij
wist
al
van Rons aspiraties.
 
 
partiële negatie
7
Niet iedereen
wist
al
van Rons aspiraties.
 
 
partiële negatie
met voorbepaling
8
Nog (1) niet iedereen
wist
al
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
versmolten partiële
negatie
9
Niemand
wist
al
van Rons aspiraties.
 
 
versmolten
partiële negatie
met voorbepaling
10
Nog (1) niemand
wist
al
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
partiële negatie
(zuiver tegenstellend)
11
Niet hij
wist
nog (2)
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 2: nu wel, mogelijk later niet
partiële negatie
12
Niet iedereen
wist
nog (2)
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 2: nu wel, mogelijk later niet
partiële negatie
met voorbepaling
13
Nog (1) niet iedereen
wist
nog (2)
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
nog 2: nu wel, mogelijk later niet
versmolten
partiële negatie
14
Niemand
wist
nog (2)
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 2: nu wel, mogelijk later niet
versmolten
partiële negatie
met voorbepaling
15
Nog(1) niemand
wist
nog (2)
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
nog 2: nu wel, mogelijk later niet


 
[WORDT VERVOLGD]


----------



## bibibiben

[VERVOLG]
Helaas kan met de overzichten hierboven niet volstaan worden. De kwantoren _iedereen_ en _niemand_ gooien flink wat roet in het eten, zoals tabel 4 en 5 hieronder laten zien.
Tabel 4 bevat voorbeeldzinnen waarin _niet _en _nog 1_ gebruikt worden, tabel 5 bevat voorbeeldzinnen met daarin _niet_, _nog 2 _en _nog 3_. In beide tabellen verlopen de zinnen tot zin 22 weinig verrassend: _nog_, zinsontkenner _niet_ en _nog niet_ staan keurig voorspelbaar in het middenstuk. Vanaf zin 22 (tabel 4)  en 22a (tabel 5) treden er echter merkwaardige situaties op.

Zin 22 en 23 in tabel 4 en zin 22a en 23a in tabel 5 maken niet alleen een wat kromme indruk (vandaar het vraagteken), maar zijn ook dubbelzinnig. Wordt nu bedoeld dat voor sommige leden van de groep ‘iedereen’ geldt dat zij op de hoogte waren van Rons aspiraties of wordt nu bedoeld dat voor geen van de leden van de groep ‘iedereen’ geldt dat zij op de hoogte waren van Rons aspiraties? Met de juiste klemtoon zijn beide lezingen erin te leggen. Kennelijk houdt het Nederlands daar niet van en is er een sterke voorkeur voor de herformuleringen 24 tot en met 27 voor _nog 1._ In het geval van _nog _2 gaat er een sterke voorkeur uit naar de herformuleringen 24a tot en met 27b.

In zinnen 24-25 (tabel 4)  en 24a-25a (tabel 5) is _niet_ helemaal naar voren gehaald en als bepaling voor _iedereen_ gezet. _Niet_ is niet langer een zinsontkenner, want het heeft alleen nog maar betrekking op het zinsdeel _iedereen_. Er is nu dus sprake van partiële negatie. De oorspronkelijke dubbelzinnigheid is als gevolg daarvan uit de zin verdwenen. Geheel regulier is deze partiële negatie niet te noemen, want het gaat hier om _een naar voren geschoven ontkenning_. Bij een reguliere partiële negatie wordt _niet_ simpelweg aan een zinsdeel toegevoegd: er is geen sprake van een verschuiving. In zo’n geval werkt _niet_ zuiver tegenstellend. Zie hiervoor tabel 3. Ook opvallend aan deze niet-reguliere partiële negatie: de voorbepaling _nog_ blijft op zijn plek staan. Zelfs als _niet iedereen_ stuivertje wisselt met een ander zinsdeel, kruipt het nog steeds niet achter voorbepaling _nog_. Zie hiervoor de zinnen vanaf 28 (tabel 4) en 28b (tabel 5).

In zinnen 26-27 (tabel 4) en 26a-27a (tabel 5) is de ontkenning ook naar voren gehaald, maar deze is opgenomen in een woord met een negatief betekeniselement (zie ook http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/29/02/02/body.html), waardoor opnieuw de dubbelzinnigheid uit de zin is verdwenen.

In zin 25a (tabel 5) verhuist _niet_ naar voren, maar _meer_ blijft achter. Het opmerkelijke is nu dat met het verhuizen van de ontkenning het bijwoord _meer_ plots concurrentie kan krijgen van _nog, _dat normaal gesproken alleen in een positieve omgeving wenst te verkeren. Omdat _niet_ niet langer betrekking heeft op de hele zin, maar alleen op één enkel zinsdeel, is de omgeving kennelijk positief genoeg voor _nog_ geworden. Belangrijk hierbij:  dit _nog_ neemt ook exact de betekenis van _(niet) meer_ over. *Er is dus sprake van een nieuwe betekenis: nog 3.*

In zin 27a is de ontkenning ook naar voren gehaald en heeft er vervolgens versmolting plaatsgevonden. Kennelijk is met het opgaan van de ontkenning in een ander woord de omgeving andermaal positief genoeg voor _nog 3_ geworden, want ook zin 27b heeft nu bestaansrecht. 

De concurrentie tussen _meer_ en _nog 3_ zie je overigens ook bij andere woorden met negatieve betekeniselementen (hieronder gecursiveerd):

✔Ik heb _nergens_ meer zin in. 
✔Ik heb _nergens_ nog zin in.

✔Ik zie mijn vrienden _nauwelijks_ meer.
✔Ik zie mijn vrienden _nauwelijks_ nog.

Ter vergelijking:
✔Ik heb er geen zin meer in.
✘Ik heb er geen zin nog in.

✔Ik zie mijn vrienden niet meer.
✘Ik zie mijn vrienden niet nog.

Wat evenmin onvermeld mag blijven: zin 29 (tabel 4) en zin 29b (tabel 5) laten zien dat door verwisseling van zinsdelen het onderwerp _niemand_ voor _nog_ kan komen te staan. Dit maakt _nog_ echter nog steeds niet tot een nabepaling bij dit onderwerp: _nog_ blijft een apart zinsdeel. Er bestaat dus wel een zinsdeel _nog niemand_, maar geen zinsdeel _niemand nog_.*

Kan _nog_ dan nooit een nabepaling zijn bij een ander zinsdeel? Zeker wel. Onder meer bij tijds- en plaatsbepalingen. Er is dan echter geen sprake van een _nog 1, nog 2  _of_ nog 3_. Om het niet nodeloos ingewikkeld te maken laat ik deze betekenis van _nog_ hier buiten beschouwing.
[WORDT VERVOLGD]


----------



## bibibiben

[VERVOLG]
*Tabel 4:*


*NOG 1 + AL*
*eerste zinsdeel*
*1e pool*
*middenstuk*
*inherent zinsdeel*
*2e pool*
*betekenis van nog*
16
Hij
wist
blijkbaar | nog niet
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
tegenhanger
17
Hij
wist
blijkbaar | al
van Rons aspiraties.
verwisseling zinsdelen
19
Blijkbaar
wist
hij | nog niet
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
kwantor: iedereen
20
Iedereen
wist
blijkbaar
van Rons aspiraties.
(?) zinsontkenning
22
Iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | niet
van Rons aspiraties.
(?) nog 1
+ zinsontkenning
23
Iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | nog niet
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
partiële ontkenning
met kwantor I
24
Niet iedereen
wist
blijkbaar
van Rons aspiraties.
partiële ontkenning
met kwantor I + nog 1
25
Niet iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
partiële ontkenning
met kwantor II
26
Niemand
wist
blijkbaar
van Rons aspiraties
partiële ontkenning
met kwantor II + nog 1
27
Niemand
wist
blijkbaar | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor I + nog 1
28
Blijkbaar
wist
niet iedereen | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor II + nog 1
29
Blijkbaar
wist
niemand | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel




*Tabel 5:*



*NOG 2
+ MEER & NOG 3*
*eerste zinsdeel*
*1e pool*
*middenstuk*
*inherent zinsdeel*
*2e pool*
*betekenis van nog of meer*
16a
Hij
wist
blijkbaar | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 2: nu wel, mogelijk later niet
tegenhanger:
zinsontkenning
18
Hij
wist
blijkbaar | niet meer
van Rons aspiraties.
(niet) meer: nu niet, vroeger wel
verwisseling zinsdelen
19a
Blijkbaar
wist
hij | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 2: nu wel, mogelijk later niet
20a
Iedereen
wist
blijkbaar
van Rons aspiraties.
21
Iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 2: nu wel, mogelijk later niet
(?) zinsontkenning
22a
Iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | niet
van Rons aspiraties.
(?) tegenhanger
23a
Iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | niet meer
van Rons aspiraties.
(niet) meer: nu niet, vroeger wel
partiële ontkenning
met kwantor I
24a
Niet iedereen
wist
blijkbaar
van Rons aspiraties.
tegenhanger:
partiële ontkenning met
kwantor I + meer
25a
Niet iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | meer
van Rons aspiraties.
(niet) meer: nu niet, vroeger wel
tegenhanger:
partiële ontkenning met
kwantor I + nog 3
25b
Niet iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 3: nu niet, vroeger wel
partiële ontkenning
met kwantor II
26a
Niemand
wist
blijkbaar
van Rons aspiraties.
tegenhanger:
partiële ontkenning met
kwantor II + meer
27a
Niemand
wist
blijkbaar | meer
van Rons aspiraties.
(niet) meer: nu niet, vroeger wel
tegenhanger:
partiële ontkenning met
kwantor II + nog 3
27b
Niemand
wist
blijkbaar | nog 
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 3: nu niet, vroeger wel
tegenhanger:
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor I + meer
28a
Blijkbaar
wist
niet iedereen | meer
van Rons aspiraties.
(niet) meer: nu niet, vroeger wel
tegenhanger:
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor I + nog 3
28b
Blijkbaar
wist
niet iedereen | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 3: nu niet, vroeger wel
tegenhanger:
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor II + meer
29a
Blijkbaar
wist
niemand | meer
van Rons aspiraties.
(niet) meer: nu niet, vroeger wel
tegenhanger:
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor II + nog 3
29b
Blijkbaar
wist
niemand | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
nog 3: nu niet, vroeger wel


[WORDT VERVOLGD]


----------



## bibibiben

[[VERVOLG]
Het vreemde nu is dat je met het opheffen van de dubbelzinnigheid in zinnen met kwantoren door middel van het naar voren halen van de ontkenning een nieuwe dubbelzinnigheid creëert in zinnen waar _nog_ in het middenstuk achterblijft. Zie tabel 6 met daarin een selectie van zinnen uit tabel 4 en 5. Context zal echter nagenoeg altijd duidelijk maken of het achtergebleven _nog_ in het middenstuk als _nog 2_ of als _nog 3_ moet worden geïnterpreteerd.


*Tabel 6:*


partiële ontkenning met
kwantor I + nog 1
25
Niet iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
partiële ontkenning met
kwantor II + nog 1
27
Niemand
wist
blijkbaar | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor I + nog 1
28
Blijkbaar
wist
niet iedereen | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor II + nog 1
29
Blijkbaar
wist
niemand | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 1: nu niet, mogelijk later wel
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
tegenhanger:
partiële ontkenning met
kwantor I +  nog 3
25b
Niet iedereen
wist
blijkbaar | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 3: nu niet, vroeger wel
tegenhanger:
partiële ontkenning met
kwantor II + nog 3
27b
Niemand
wist
blijkbaar | nog 
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 3: nu niet, vroeger wel
tegenhanger:
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor I + nog 3
28b
Blijkbaar
wist
niet iedereen | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 3: nu niet, vroeger wel
tegenhanger:
verwisseling zinsdelen
bij partiële ontkenning
met kwantor II + nog 3
29b
Blijkbaar
wist
niemand | nog
van Rons aspiraties.
 
nog 3: nu niet, vroeger wel


[WORDT VERVOLGD]


----------



## bibibiben

[VERVOLG]
Met bovenstaande informatie kunnen we nu ook twee van de drie door Syzygy aangehaalde zinnen te lijf gaan:
(1) Niemand is nog terug.
(2) Nog niemand is terug.
(3) Nog is niemand terug.

Deze zinnen zijn niet synoniem aan elkaar, zoveel zal nu wel duidelijk zijn.

Zin (1) hierboven is dubbelzinnig. _Nog_ kan _nog 1_ zijn en komt dan overeen met zin 27 in tabel 4. _Nog_ kan ook _nog 3_ zijn en komt dan overeen met zin 27b in tabel 5.

In zin (2) is _nog_ een voorbepaling en kan het dus niet anders dan _nog 1_ zijn. Te vergelijken met zin 5 in tabel 3.

Zin (3) heeft geen equivalent in de tabellen hierboven. Er is hier sprake van een _nog_ met een geheel andere betekenis. Normaal gesproken wordt _nog_ in deze betekenis aangevuld met _steeds_ of _altijd_: Nog steeds/altijd is (er) niemand terug.

Met de juiste context erbij kan er nog een andere betekenis in _Nog is niemand terug_ ontdekt worden. Neem een situatie waarbij van een aantal mensen verwacht wordt dat ze terugkeren en iemand z’n uiterste best doet om hun terugkeer te bespoedigen. Voortdurend bellen, lokkertjes in het vooruitzicht stellen, smeekbeden aanheffen, beloftes lostroggelen etc. Al zijn of of haar pogingen halen echter niets uit: men blijft weg. Dan kan zo iemand verzuchten: Nóg is (er) niemand terug! _Nog_ krijgt dan de betekenis van _desondanks_.

En waren dat maar alle betekenissen van _nog_. Helaas zijn er nog veel meer.

Overigens verbaast het me niet dat er nog steeds geen naslagwerk van Nederlandse partikels is. Alleen al de behandeling van slechts drie betekenissen van _nog_ neemt al flink wat ruimte in.

*In elliptische zinnen kan het lijken dat een zinsdeel met _nog_ één zinsdeel vormt. Completering van de zin laat echter zien dat er in feite andere zinsdelen tussen staan:
Wie kookt er hier nou nog op een houtsvuur? Niemand nog.
✔Niemand doet dat nog. 
✘Niemand nog doet dat.

[EINDE]


----------



## YellowOnline

Dat is een indrukwekkende post.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Dat is een indrukwekkende post.


Inderdaad. Wow!


----------



## bibibiben

Tja, uitgebreid, maar toch niet compleet, jammer genoeg.

Ik schreef:

*"Met bovenstaande informatie kunnen we nu ook twee van de drie door Syzygy aangehaalde zinnen te lijf gaan:**
(1) Niemand is nog terug.
(2) Nog niemand is terug.
(3) Nog is niemand terug.

Deze zinnen zijn niet synoniem aan elkaar, zoveel zal nu wel duidelijk zijn.

Zin (1) hierboven is dubbelzinnig. *_*Nog kan **nog 1 zijn en komt dan overeen met zin 27 in tabel 4. **Nog kan ook **nog 3 zijn en komt dan overeen met zin 27b in tabel 5."*

_In die laatste betekenis ontkom je er waarschijnlijk niet aan om deze zin met een werkwoord aan te vullen. Vergelijk:

1. Niemand is meer terug.
2. Niemand is meer teruggekeerd.

Ik denk dat zin 1 vreemd aandoet en naar alle waarschijnlijkheid zelfs als incorrect aangemerkt dient te worden. Voor _nog 3, _dat in dit soort zinnen synoniem is aan _meer_, zou dan ook alleen als beste optie overblijven:

Niemand is nog terug_gekeerd_.

Om verwarring met _nog 1_ te voorkomen zou je hier nog van kunnen maken:

Niemand is _ooit nog_ teruggekeerd.


----------



## Syzygy

Wauw, dank je wel voor deze posts, bibibiben!
En sorry, ik wist dat "_niemand nog_" geen zinsdeel is. Ik had "_niemand ... nog_" in de titel moeten schrijven.
Het was voor mij heel interessant om al deze zinnen te kunnen vergelijken met hun Duitse tegenhangers en het enige verschil lijkt me inderdaad erin te zitten dat in het Duits _nog 1_ in partiële ontkenningen altijd als voorbepaling voorkomt. Met andere woorden, alle zinnen zou ik hetzelfde hebben geformuleerd behalve dat de woordvolgorden (25), (27), (28) en (29) gewoonweg niet bestaan.
Als ik het goed begrijp, is het dus in het Nederlands wel mogelijk om bijvoorbeeld te zeggen "_Geen van allen was nog meerderjarig._" omdat uit de context blijkt dat het _nog 1_ moet zijn? Of werkt het alleen maar met de kwantor _niemand_?


----------



## Peterdg

Syzygy said:


> Als ik het goed begrijp, is het dus in het Nederlands wel mogelijk om bijvoorbeeld te zeggen "_Geen van allen was nog meerderjarig._" omdat uit de context blijkt dat het _nog 1_ moet zijn? Of werkt het alleen maar met de kwantor _niemand_?


Nee, dat is volgens mij niet mogelijk. Althans, ik zou niet weten hoe ik dit moet interpreteren.

Wat wel mogelijk is, is: "geen van allen was nog minderjarig". "Minderjarig" stopt op een bepaald ogenblik, "meerderjarig" niet. 

Wat ook mogelijk is, is: "Geen van allen was nog *niet* meerderjarig".


----------



## Syzygy

Ik baseerde me voornamelijk op deze passage:


> In zinnen 24-25 (tabel 4)  en 24a-25a (tabel 5) is _niet_ helemaal naar voren gehaald en als bepaling voor _iedereen_ gezet. _Niet_ is niet langer een zinsontkenner, want het heeft alleen nog maar betrekking op het zinsdeel _iedereen_.  Er is nu dus sprake van partiële negatie. De oorspronkelijke  dubbelzinnigheid is als gevolg daarvan uit de zin verdwenen. Geheel  regulier is deze partiële negatie niet te noemen, want het gaat hier om _een naar voren geschoven ontkenning_. Bij een reguliere partiële negatie wordt _niet_ simpelweg aan een zinsdeel toegevoegd: er is geen sprake van een verschuiving. In zo’n geval werkt _niet_ zuiver tegenstellend. Zie hiervoor tabel 3. Ook opvallend aan deze niet-reguliere partiële negatie: de voorbepaling _nog_ blijft op zijn plek staan. Zelfs als _niet iedereen_ stuivertje wisselt met een ander zinsdeel, kruipt het nog steeds niet achter voorbepaling _nog_. Zie hiervoor de zinnen vanaf 28 (tabel 4) en 28b (tabel 5).


en tabel 6 waar beide mogelijkheden van interpretatie zijn tegenovergesteld.
Maar het lijkt me dat dit gebruik verschilt tussen het noorden en het zuiden van het taalgebied.

Hier zijn nog een paar voorbeeldzinnen met _nog 1_ ook met andere negatie-woorden om eens te testen in hoever dit patroon mogelijk is: (verduidelijkende context tussen haakjes)

_Niet iedereen is nog steeds op zijn plaats. (Wacht even tot ze er allemaal zijn.)
(Ik was te vroeg.) Niemand werkte nog toen ik bij het stadhuis kwam.
(Dit is maar een prototype van het eindproduct.) Het wordt nergens nog verkocht.
(We gaan het product goed testen voor we het op de markt brengen.) Niets zal vooralsnog nog verkrijgbaar zijn.
(De hype rond het is in ieder geval al enorm.) Nooit heb ik nog zoiets meegemaakt._


----------



## Peterdg

Syzygy said:


> 1)_ Niet iedereen is nog steeds op zijn plaats. (Wacht even tot ze er allemaal zijn.)
> _2)_ (Ik was te vroeg.) Niemand werkte nog toen ik bij het stadhuis kwam.
> _3)_ (Dit is maar een prototype van het eindproduct.) Het wordt nergens nog verkocht.
> _4)_ (We gaan het product goed testen voor we het op de markt brengen.) Niets zal vooralsnog nog verkrijgbaar zijn.
> _5)_ (De hype rond het is in ieder geval al enorm.) Nooit heb ik nog zoiets meegemaakt._


Ik interpreteer het zo:

1) Iedereen stond op zijn plaats maar nu zijn er al enkele van hun plaats weggegaan.
2) Ik was te laat. Toen ik aankwam waren ze al gestopt met werken.
3) Het wordt nog nergens verkocht. "nog nergens" is niet gelijk aan"nergens nog".
4) Hier zou ik "nog" gewoon weghalen. Volgens mij klopt het niet met "nog".
5) De zin wringt in mijn ogen. Ik zou het zo zeggen: "Nog nooit heb ik zoiets meegemaakt" of "Ik heb nog nooit zoiets meegemaakt". "Nooit nog" verwijst voor mij naar de toekomst.


----------



## bibibiben

> Wauw, dank je wel voor deze posts, bibibiben!


 
Graag gedaan! Ik had bij het opschrijven van het eerste woord niet verwacht dat de boel nog zo zou uitdijen...



> Als ik het goed begrijp, is het dus in het Nederlands wel mogelijk om bijvoorbeeld te zeggen "_Geen van allen was nog meerderjarig._" omdat uit de context blijkt dat het _nog 1_ moet zijn? Of werkt het alleen maar met de kwantor _niemand_?



Ja, dit werkt bij alle negatieve kwantoren (_geen, geen van allen, niet allen, niet iedereen_ ...). Maar zelfs zonder context zal onmiddellijk duidelijk zijn dat in het geval van deze zin alleen sprake kan zijn van _nog 1_. Het is namelijk niet goed voorstelbaar hoe je op het moment van spreken niet meerderjarig bent, maar dat op een eerder moment wel was (waarschijnlijk doelt Peterdg hier ook op). _Nog 3_ valt dus onmiddellijk af. Alleen in een Benjamin Buttonachtig verhaal zie ik mogelijkheden voor deze zin met de betekenis van _nog 3_.


----------



## Udo

Als je de uitgebreide betogen hierboven gaat lezen (ik heb niet alles gelezen), dan vraag ik me af of taal überhaupt vatbaar is voor de menselijke geest. We kunnen taal wel goed gebruiken maar als het erom gaat de zinnen te ontleden en betrouwbare patronen (formules) te vinden wordt het lastig.
Net zo als wij goed een tennisbal met onze hand kunnen vangen. Maar als we proberen te verklaren hoe dat in zijn werk gaat, wordt het erg lastig. Welke spieren op welk moment en met welke kracht moeten worden bewogen, en alles gecoördineerd met de visuele indrukken van die vliegende bal? Dat is bijna onmogelijk om uit te vinden, dit rekenwerk laten wij maar aan onze onbewuste hersenen over.


----------



## YellowOnline

Udo said:


> Als je de uitgebreide betogen hierboven gaat lezen (ik heb niet alles gelezen), dan vraag ik me af of taal überhaupt vatbaar is voor de menselijke geest. We kunnen taal wel goed gebruiken maar als het erom gaat de zinnen te ontleden en betrouwbare patronen (formules) te vinden wordt het lastig.
> Net zo als wij goed een tennisbal met onze hand kunnen vangen. Maar als we proberen te verklaren hoe dat in zijn werk gaat, wordt het erg lastig. Welke spieren op welk moment en met welke kracht moeten worden bewogen, en alles gecoördineerd met de visuele indrukken van die vliegende bal? Dat is bijna onmogelijk om uit te vinden, dit rekenwerk laten wij maar aan onze onbewuste hersenen over.



Veel zaken zijn inderdaad, om een Duits leenwoord te gebruiken, _fingerspitzengefühl_.


----------

